# Advice on repairing hull dings and repainting



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey guys, time to spruce up my boat a little and sell it. It's a 20ft Seafox tunnel hull. It has a few scratches and scrapes on the hull from the previous owner, nothing major, just stuff I want to fix before I sell. What would be the best product, also cheap because I'm a college student, to use for patching these up? Also best technique? I also plan on repainting it. Don't know if I'll get access to a spray gun. Is rolling it on gonna be that much of a pain? And do I have to sand it before I paint it? I don't think I'm going to put another clear coat on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

bondoglass works well for hull dings. yes you have to sand and spraying is better.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Where have you been Slayer ?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Best and cheap really don't happen. How much more do you think you can get for the boat? Do a crummy job and you devalue the boat.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Kanaka, a good job will add 2k to the boat's value. Pat, I've been slammed with school. You working at bass this Wednesday?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Best and cheap really don't happen. How much more do you think you can get for the boat? Do a crummy job and you devalue the boat.


I couldn't agree more.




> Kanaka, a good job will add 2k to the boat's value.


But you started thinking on the cheap.

I'd suggest you do a good clean up ..... Buff and wax the hull and sell it.... trading $2K in materials and labor to "try" and get $2K more in resale is not a lucrative investment.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

X-Shark said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice. I've priced out the materials and everything. If my buddy and I do the labor, it's only gonna cost like $300 to do everything it needs. Trading $300 in materials for $2k in profit, that's a pretty good investment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck! :thumbsup: Just keep in mind the wild temp fluctuations we're having. Nothing like putting on a coat of whatever and having the temp drop before it sets up. Been there, I was lucky it worked out.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Thanks for the advice. I've priced out the materials and everything. If my buddy and I do the labor, it's only gonna cost like $300 to do everything it needs. Trading $300 in materials for $2k in profit, that's a pretty good investment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to agree with xshark. I don't know what painting materials you are looking at for $300, but I would not do it, nor advise a customer to do it. No Way...


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> $300 in materials


And here is where I get you to confess........"What Materials, specifically are you using?"

Single stage marine paint is what I use inside a house.....Not on a boat.

Awlgrip qt is $90 ... then you need the Activator.....another $90.... Primer is $200 for a gal kit. Awlgrip 545.

There is a lot more materials involved.

Interlux InterProtect Watertite Epoxy Filler is the filler I use. It's epoxy....Epoxy does not shrink like polyester.

Good Luck on your project.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

X-Shark said:


> And here is where I get you to confess........"What Materials, specifically are you using?"
> 
> Single stage marine paint is what I use inside a house.....Not on a boat.
> 
> ...



We used 3 coats of single stage marine paint on a project boat of my buddy's, and it turned out beautiful. What exactly is wrong with it? Just trying to educate myself. 











We built this boat from a bare stripped hull. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Durability!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Durability!


X-Shark, what do you know!!!!! You've only done this like 1 or 2 times, right?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea.  And Awlgrip is even on my truck. Dog tested tough.


----------



## Spooled (Jan 13, 2012)

X-Shark forgot to mention that the sandpaper is even expensive.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL...Yep.


----------

